# Daredevil



## Shinzu (Oct 3, 2003)

whats your thoughts on this flik.  i thought it was going to stink, but i was quite impressed.  the martial arts were not that bad either.


----------



## stickarts (Oct 3, 2003)

I thought it was ok. a good rental!


----------



## tarabos (Oct 3, 2003)

pretty well done. good directing....a nice dark daredevil feel to it. great effects (better than spider-man i thought). also a great preformance from collin farrel as bullseye.

most aspects of the movie are just average. i didn't even bother to buy this one on dvd.

plus there's old ben affleck. i just hate him now. liked him back in his more humble days...now he's just way too overexposed and overrated.


----------



## Kroy (Oct 3, 2003)

I thought there was abit too much wire work. Then again it is based on a comic book. I enjoyed it though.


----------



## Shinzu (Oct 4, 2003)

im really not a big ben fan myself but i thought he did a great job in the movie.


----------



## Kroy (Oct 4, 2003)

Ben wouldnt be so bad if his ego wasnt so large.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Oct 4, 2003)

I heard that they're going to spin off an "Electra" movie.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 4, 2003)

I thought it was an okay movie... good fight/MA scenes but... well lets just say I'm glad that I waited for the video/dvd release to see it. 

Waiting for LOTR's Return Of The King and for Matrix Revolutions. Saw the net previews of both... each looks like their money's worth.


----------



## Elfan (Oct 4, 2003)

It was an enjoyable way to kill an evening.


----------



## brothershaw (Oct 4, 2003)

I liked it more than the Hulk and a little more than spider-man.
1- Hulk had too much story.
2- spiderman was always a little too goody- goody for my tastes when he wasnt fighting.
3- Daredevil had the kingpin!!

I am no fan of Ben Affleck!!


----------



## Shinzu (Oct 4, 2003)

i wasnt a big fan of the hulk either and i thought spidey was good.  daredevil surprised me.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *I heard that they're going to spin off an "Electra" movie. *



Yup:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0357277/fullcredits

I liked Daredevil well enough. I'd see a sequel.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brothershaw _
> 2- spiderman was always a little too goody- goody for my tastes when he wasnt fighting.
> [/B]



Well Peter Parker was brought up that way. Uncle Ben and Aunt May were goody goody type people from a (seemingly forgotten age) and their values passed on to Peter. It makes a good Yin for his Spidey's Yang. It also helps with distracting the focus off him when searching for the "who's spidey?" question.


----------



## brothershaw (Oct 5, 2003)

Regarding spider-man, ( and this is getting way off topic for a  martial arts forum) . If in alternae universe I was a superhero I would get tired of the same bad guys trying to kill me every couple of days, and instead of catching them for the police I would take them out, like the punisher. I know its not good for comic sales but if you have " mortal enemies" trying to kill you, I think self-defense is justifiable. 
Maybe that should be a thread, justifiable homicide by a superhero, lol.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2003)

See also this thread:
*Even Spider-Man is morally wrong...*


----------



## OULobo (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brothershaw _
> *I liked it more than the Hulk and a little more than spider-man.
> 1- Hulk had too much story.
> 2- spiderman was always a little too goody- goody for my tastes when he wasnt fighting.
> ...



Daredevil was okay. As usual great special effects, but mediocre acting (How dramatic can you be in a superhero movie). I loved the DVD special features, especially the Kevin Smith and Frank Miller interviews. 

Hulk was good, but had too much pychobabble and drama (I take it back, I guess you can be overly dramatic in a superhero movie, but it did have Jenny Connely *pant*pant*.

Now don't get me started on Spidey. That movie was almost perfect. The whole movie actually felt like a Spidey comic. Toby McGuire pulled off the part like a champ and gave a text (comic) book version of Peter Parker. The only gripes i had in the whole movie were Kirsten Dunst (Mary Jane is way better looking) and the whole techno look of the goblin. Spidey will always be the ultimate marvel symbol. Why do you think he can beat everyone who he fights, even celestial beings and gods, because he is underdog  and marvel incarnate, oh yeah and he got style. 


(Is my comic nerd past showing)


----------



## Elfan (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *I loved the DVD special features, especially the Kevin Smith and Frank Miller interviews. *



Woah what did Frank Miller have to say?


----------



## OULobo (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *Woah what did Frank Miller have to say? *



It was pretty indepth, about 2 hrs of interviews. If you are a Dark Knight, Year One, Sin City or Yellow fan you should check it out.  He talked about changing the character to a darker side that he always thought it needed (just like the dark knight stuff) and he talked about how one of the best parts was playing with the idea of DD being a catholic. It was a very cool interview. Kevin Smith had some interesting things to say about comic continuity and how pissed people get when messing with established characters.


----------



## Mormegil (Oct 6, 2003)

The fighting styles seemed a little too mish mashed.

As I was watching it, it seemed that Daredevil fought far too differently depending on his opponent.

When he was fighting Electra, it was Crouchign Tiger Hidden Dragon.

When he was fighting bad guys, it was grittier, and seemed more realistic, and even kali-esque.


I watched the behind the scenes footage, and it made more sense, since there were at least 2 fight choreographers (maybe 3).

They had the team from Crouching Tiger / Matrix doing the Electra vs. Murdock fight scenes.  Jeff Imada was the stunt coordinator (and I'm sure choreographing the "kali-esque" scenes).  Plus, they showed Ben Affleck's fight trainer doing some Wing Chun stuff with Ben.



As far as the content, I felt the writer/director tried to cram too many of the comic book stories into 1 movie.  You have his origin, father problems, falling for Electra, death of Electra, etc.

I'm surprised the Hand didn't show up with Staff and company.


----------



## OULobo (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mormegil _
> *
> I'm surprised the Hand didn't show up with Staff and company. *



I think you mean Stick, Electra's mentor after the reincarnation, but he was a defector from the Hand.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Oct 7, 2003)

it was a great movie with a hot chick


----------



## Mormegil (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *I think you mean Stick, Electra's mentor after the reincarnation, but he was a defector from the Hand. *



My bad.  At least I didn't say "Splinter, Ninja Turtles and The Foot"


----------

